# High fibre additive for flour?



## hamlet_cat (Nov 17, 2012)

I have been adding crushed bran buds to my bread flour to bump up the fibre content.  It is fine but a bit labour intensive because you have to put the bran buds in a food processor.  It is also probably not that cost effective.  Is there an alternative that anyone knows about?  Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2012)

My natural food store has psyllium flour and flax flour.  I hadn't checked if they have other fiber flours.


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 17, 2012)

Depends on what you're baking. You can add whole linseed to breads or crushed.
Whole wheat flour, rye flour, brown bread flour, millet flour, chickpea flour and all wholegrain flours have extra fibre. You can even add a certain amount of high fibre cereal to baked goods like muffins, bread, rusks etc.


----------

